# Need some help unbricking my phone (no recovery)



## limitlesschannels

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Hello fellow sensation owners,[/background]

Hate to cry wolf on having a "bricked phone" but I've exhausted every trick I know yet cannot get my phone responsive, so I need some help.

*BACKGROUND:*
I was experiencing random reboots fairly frequently regardless of ROM, firmware, clean wipe, new sim, new SD, etc. After some research, it turns out that it is probably a battery issue. I ended up trying to restore the phone via a RUU and halfway through it stopped, becoming unresponsive and after waiting 8 hours for what should take 10 minutes I hesitantly pulled the battery/usb-cable and shut the phone off.

*PROBLEM:*
Since then, I cannot get the phone to respond at all, merely displaying the black HTC screen with a triangle-exclamation mark in each corner and no interaction. If i plug the phone into my computer and unplug it I do get a recovery-ish looking white screen but it only has the one listed option "RUU" and I cannot interact with it.

If I try and reflash the RUU (i've tried several different ones) it will get to the same place 46% (on one RUU 36%) but stop seemingly indefinitely while the loading screen continues to flicker.

via ADB I cannot get the device recognized, but fastboot *does *see it under devices. I just cannot interact, getting messages like:


Code:


<br />
>adb devices<br />
List of devices attached[/font]<br />
>fastboot devices<br />
SH168T508344	   fastboot<br />
>fastboot -w<br />
	   erasing 'userdata'... FAILED (remote: not allowed)<br />

I've since looked at the Sensation Unbricking Project but am not sure it applies since my phone is still S-OFF. I tried anyway and cannot get GPST to recognize the device via any port.

*DETAILS:*
- T-Mobile US Sensation 4G
- S-OFF
- No Recovery
- It is also Super-CID if that matters at all (cid = 11111111)


----------



## Rusty

Can you unlock the phone via HTC dev, then fastboot a new recovery?


----------



## limitlesschannels

In using HTCDev, it pushed the flash "successfully" with fastboot but the screen is sitll unresponsive so I cannot "confirm" it on the phone. But as I said, I believe it is still unlocked.

I've tried pushing a few things to the phone as well, but nothing successful. Also, without knowing the partition set up I'm more or less guessing on where to flash what or even exatly what to flash.


----------



## Rusty

You don't need to confirm anything with fastboot, or guess partitions?



Code:


fastboot flash recovery recovery.img


----------



## limitlesschannels

Which file should I try and flash for recovery? I have no recovery.img now and my googling hasn't turned up any stock tmo recovery.img, do I need to extract it from the RUU? Tried clockwork, and it said it was successful, but no change.


Code:


<br />
C:\adb>fastboot flash recovery recovery.img<br />
  sending 'recovery' (4618 KB)... OKAY [  1.186s]<br />
			writing 'recovery'... OKAY [ 10.506s]<br />
finished. total time: 11.694s<br />


----------



## Rusty

Yeah you can get it from an RUU, but CWM should be fine. Looks like everything went well from your post.


----------



## limitlesschannels

It looks successful from the commandline but there is no change on the phone; still unresponsive still cannot access recovery. Just the black HTC screen with triangle exclamation points. Any thing else I can try? I'll send HTC an email but hoping to fix this myself.


----------



## Rusty

If you have an RUU handy you could always try getting the system, and boot images out of that and using fastboot to flash them (and also wipe data) and see if the phone will boot up.


----------



## JassyCliq

iirc fastboot has an option to reboot, try doing that then holding the volume down button (That is if it doesn't have an option to reboot recovery)


----------



## Airo18

Try downloading a new RUU, and put your phone in fast boot to flash it. Or get the pgxxxx.zip and flash in hboot.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using RootzWiki


----------

